# I saw pizza mentioned and got all excited



## retirementhobby (Jul 18, 2020)

because my next lay-out will be smaller than my current (first ever) layout. I just posted a couple pics in the N-scale discussion.

I have all sorts of ideas for what to build on. old silver trays, mirrors...
inside an old silver serving dish...

but for now, I'll continue with my current lay-out, which already includes palm trees and one dinosaur. I added some fossils, and a chunk of opal matrix, to get them out of the "collection pile". 

this is the lay-out so far:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You need a little water for Dino?


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

Simple things for simple minds.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Nice, I'm working on a jurassic park layout myself (on hold due to deployment ). I'll look for you other thread. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## retirementhobby (Jul 18, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> You need a little water for Dino?


was considering a small creek, but got a llitle carried away with what I was doing.
water on the next lay-out. i could put out a water dish for him. lol


----------

